# Another MOH being awarded.



## medicchick (Sep 17, 2013)

*Capt. Will Swenson to receive Medal of Honor for the same battle Marine Sgt. Dakota Meyer received his.*

http://www.armytimes.com/article/20...enson-receive-Medal-Honor-heroics-Afghanistan


----------



## LibraryLady (Sep 17, 2013)

I heard in the news this morning he hails from this neck of the woods.

LL


----------



## Viper1 (Sep 17, 2013)

Finally.  Congratulations


----------



## CDG (Sep 17, 2013)

Congratulations Sir.


----------



## dknob (Sep 25, 2013)

Here is some footage recently released of the Captain during the battle.

very emotional..


----------



## DasBoot (Sep 25, 2013)

dknob said:


> Here is some footage recently released of the Captain during the battle.
> 
> very emotional..


That's amazing footage.


----------



## x SF med (Sep 25, 2013)

The uninitiated will never understand, no matter what the media does...


----------



## medicchick (Sep 25, 2013)

x SF med said:


> The uninitiated will never understand, no matter what the media does...



And those of us who are smart never try to.


----------



## JHD (Sep 25, 2013)

Congratulations sir, and thank you for your service.


----------



## AWP (Sep 26, 2013)

My congratulations and thanks to CPT Swenson.

I'd heard the rumblings below over a year ago. I do not know how much of it is true, but the article does raise some good points. I'm curious to see more about Petraeus' role in this.

http://www.stripes.com/news/us/mili...-over-lost-medal-of-honor-nomination-1.243434



> WASHINGTON — A Pentagon investigation into how a Medal of Honor nomination was “lost” — possibly because of an improper effort to kill the award — is focused on its mishandling by members of the chain of command that included retired Army Gen. David Petraeus and other senior U.S. commanders.


----------



## racing_kitty (Sep 26, 2013)

I remember hearing the same thing.


----------



## Krutch (Sep 26, 2013)

Congratulations CPT.  From the 1-32!  One of our adopted units in 2011.  And we supported the sister Bn 2-87 during 2009 and 2011.  They had a rough time as well.


----------



## AWP (Nov 8, 2013)

Fox' reporting of Petraeus'  involvement. I hope someone stays on this because it is starting to smell.

http://www.foxnews.com/us/2013/11/0...mmended-downgrading-swensons-medal-honor-bid/



> A Pentagon probe into the mishandling of hero Army Capt. William Swenson's Medal of Honor nomination found retired Army Gen. David Petraeus sought to downgrade it, but shed no light on why the soldier's file was scrubbed from military computers and never passed up the chain of command.


 


> There has been speculation that Swenson's heroism was downplayed after he complained to military leaders that many calls for help during the fight were rejected by superior officers. Swenson, 34, of Seattle, said he was disappointed to learn that the probe didn’t hold any individual accountable for the mishandled original nomination.
> “An institution can’t heal itself unless it can identify what its weaknesses are, and its weaknesses in this case is an individual,” Swenson told McClatchy. “The investigation failed to meet the standard of a military investigation in which individuals are identified.”
> Swenson continued: “Behind every single institutional failure, there’s a name.”


----------



## DA SWO (Nov 8, 2013)

Less time bonkin Paula might have helped.

4-Stars are self serving politicians.


----------



## Brill (Nov 8, 2013)

Freefalling said:


> Fox' reporting of Petraeus'  involvement. I hope someone stays on this because it is starting to smell.



"At this point..." well, you know the rest.


----------



## pardus (Nov 8, 2013)

SOWT said:


> Less time bonkin Paula might have helped.
> 
> 4-Stars are self serving politicians.



Generals are self serving politicians IMO.

If he was behind this then fuck him.


----------



## racing_kitty (Nov 9, 2013)

pardus said:


> Generals are self serving politicians IMO.
> 
> If he was behind this then fuck him.



Not too many people I could think of besides him that would have the combination of access to the records, knowledge of the rules, and enough clout and testicular fortification to do it anyway. 

"If" is the biggest word in the English language, pardus. I'm already gluing the razor blades to the cactus dildo that has his name etched into it. Fuck him, indeed.


----------

